
We organised a conference for 570 people without using plastic - sohkamyung
https://theconversation.com/we-organised-a-conference-for-570-people-without-using-plastic-heres-how-it-went-120157
======
justusw
This is great.

What I despise most about conferences are the 10 different goodie bags that
are forced upon you, containing countless low quality pens that you will never
use, reports in plastic binders that are difficult to separate, plastic promo
goods that I don’t even know how to recycle, and so on. All in all it makes me
feel like a walking trash can.

I hope more organizers will follow their example.

